# State of the Union Speech 2011



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

According to a variety of news services the State of the Union address will be at 9 pm EST.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

The date would also be helpful: Tuesday, January 25th.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

oops. 
At least this is a pretty long headsup for the networks to just reschedule shows.


----------

